
Caijing is an independent magazine devoted to reporting on business in China. - blasdel
http://english.caijing.com.cn/
======
blasdel
From an article in the New Yorker that's behind their recently-instituted
paywall:
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/07/20/090720fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/07/20/090720fa_fact_osnos)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caijing>

